# ASUS CM1630 power switch



## GraphicFunn (Feb 15, 2014)

I need to see a photo or drawing of the front of the ASUS CM1630 case with the front cover removed. The power switch in mine is lose and I need to make sure that I replace it correctly. If someone could share a picture or direct me to a service manual that has this shown I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

This should be much easier than it appears you fear it might be. 

Note the power switch is just a tiny "momentary" button switch with 2 wires that run to the motherboard. When you press the button, the 2 wires connect, looping a tiny signal voltage back to the board to start the boot (or shutdown) process. There are no dangerous voltages or complex connections to worry about. 

It is possible once you open the case, you will see that the switch is loose simply because the mounting prongs that are supposed to hold it in place are loose and just need a gentle shove to bend back in tight. 

If the button switch, or the mount is actually broken, this is really no big deal either because the reset switch should be exactly the same as the power switch so you can compare one to the other. The only difference between the two is the cap, the part seen from the front of the case, is typically smaller for the reset button, and the two wires run to two different pins on the motherboard (but in the same "Front panel header" - block of pins - as the power switch). 

So if you cannot just do a little careful bending of the switch mount to hold it secure, what many people do is just move the reset button wires to the two pins used by the power switch and use the reset button to power on and off from then on. There is no need to worry about + or - (polarity) of the wires. Just pull the two power switch wires (and tie them back some where - or cut off) and put the two wires from the reset button in their place. 

The only thing to worry about is remembering to unplug the computer from the wall, then touching bare metal of the case interior before reaching in to discharge any static build-up in your body.


----------



## GraphicFunn (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks Bill. After some trial and error I was able to get it all back together. Unfortunately the button does not always start the system unless you wiggle it which I guess explains why it was lose.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Not sure I understand. Did you swap buttons?


----------



## GraphicFunn (Feb 15, 2014)

No I did not replace the power switch. I could not find one. So I just reattached the two side covers but left the front cover off so that I can get to the button directly after I got it back in its slot. I am not sure if the problem is with the button itself or the plastic pusher on the front cover but with the cover off I can push or slightly wiggle the button to get it to power on. Pushing the plastic bar on the front cover either did not make enough contact with the button or the button has a slight problem which requires you wiggle it sometimes when starting the system.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

I did not say "replace" the switch. I said "swap" it with the reset button/switch by moving the wires going to the motherboard.


----------



## GraphicFunn (Feb 15, 2014)

Sorry I misunderstood what you were asking. Thanks for the clarification. I will try your suggestion.


----------

